# Portable lightweight reflectors



## leafminer (Oct 14, 2008)

With a few of these you can up your lumens quite a bit.
Get from eg., Office Depot, 4 ft x 2ft x 1/2in white polystyrene boards. Vey cheap. Use a small amount of white wood glue to fix panda film over the boards, staple the edges to secure. These make great ultra-light reflectors - why let light escape to the edge of the grow room when a few of these will bounce it straight onto the girlz?


----------



## Tater (Oct 14, 2008)

I had a buddy that used a similar setup for photography.


----------



## born2killspam (Oct 15, 2008)

I think it might be wise to elaborate that this is intended for side reflection etc, and not intended to sit above/near the light..


----------



## leafminer (Oct 18, 2008)

Yep, that's right. To be used for bouncing the side-light straight back on to the plants.


----------

